
Show HN: cgen – A tool for writing C code with metaprogramming in JavaScript - msaltz
https://github.com/saltzm/cgen
======
msaltz
Hi! Creator of cgen here. cgen is a personal project of mine. As is, it has a
sufficient amount of functionality for building a non-trivial project, but
there are certainly many rough edges that will need to be found through
further exploration and usage. I'd also like to emphasize that I find the
paradigm of mixing code with code generation like this more fascinating and
compelling than my particular implementation of it. I'd love to hear your
comments both on the concept and on the particular implementation, and I'd be
happy to look at pull requests for cool new usages or for improvements to core
cgen.

